# Reconstituting Melanotan 2 with injectable B12?



## No1uknw (Feb 16, 2014)

I just wanted to check if this was ok as I read about people who have done this before.


----------



## snake (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's a problem but why would you do this?


----------



## No1uknw (Feb 16, 2014)

Only reason was I got the b12 on hand now but getting or making my own bac water is simple enough.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, got it. Mix it separately with your BAC. Have you used the MT-2 before?


----------



## No1uknw (Feb 22, 2014)

I havent used it before but my plan is to reconstitute with 2ml bac and use .25mg x2 ed based off an online calculator I'm using. I have freckles so I want to start light on doseage and protect my exposed skin from over tanning while I wait for it to build up in my system. Thinking of waiting till I got 5mg in me before hitting the tanning bed for 3 10min sessions a week.


----------



## snake (Feb 22, 2014)

Just take it easy, I bet you get flushed in 10 min with your first few shots, drink a big 12 oz glass of water before your shot. Don't think after 2 weeks of tanning it aint working, one day you get up and say, YUP THAT'S WORKING! Ow and the tan seems to last long after the summers over. I dont know if I said it or not but watch the sun on your face. For some reason your face tans really dark and it can look a bit unnatural.


----------



## No1uknw (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks I saw some terrible pics where peoples arms and faces were way darker then the rest of them. So I plan on covering up with sunscreen at work, and when tanning I will use a lower spf sunscreen for my face and genitals and try to bring the tan up evenly and gradually. First order of business is removing some moles and a skin tag and waiting for them to heal before starting.


----------



## snake (Feb 22, 2014)

Ow ya, I forgot that one. I have no first hand experience with this but they say if you get a deep cut while on it, it really darkens the scar. And the wood thing after injection never happened to me.


----------

